# Internet working



## thebarron40 (Jan 22, 2010)

Is anybody working on the internet to earn some money


----------



## saltish143 (May 18, 2013)

It is one of the worst thing. I have never get in success.... Full of scams.


----------



## LionelHardesty (Feb 17, 2016)

There are alot of ways how to earn money using internet, the best ones are : 
- Get online jobs as a freelance using websites like Upwork or Freelancer

- Start blogging or Websiting and get traffic to your blog or website (ads companies love blog or website with very important traffic) so you can incomes thank to your blog or website

- Selling affiliates products using online marketing Technics OR create an e-commerce website and start your own business with an online store, search for drop shipping and get more information on how to start e commerce website.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

*1%*



saltish143 said:


> It is one of the worst thing. I have never get in success.... Full of scams.



Less than 1% of people who are "employed" with internet business', make even a minimum hourly wage for their time.

All scams and ponzi schemes.


----------



## Seoguy (Jun 28, 2016)

You can make money you just have to have a business plan. I am moving to Chiang Mai this year, but I work in SEO and have about a dozen clients. Really depends on what you want to do.


----------



## zend (Sep 7, 2016)

Not all scams and ponzis. It has allowed me to live in Thailand the past 4 years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

zend said:


> Not all scams and ponzis. It has allowed me to live in Thailand the past 4 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I said "...Less than 1% of people who are "employed" with internet business', make even a minimum hourly wage for their time.

All scams and ponzi schemes..."

My post is accurate. Except I should have said 99% are scams instead of "All."


----------

